# Lake Livingston striper haul



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys My name is Chris Richardson. I grew up in Livingston fishing lake Livingston primarily for white and stripers but I've lived in Athens for the last 8 years and fish for hybrids on most of the North East Texas Lakes now (Cedar Creek, Tawokoni, Palestine). I'm a regular on one of the forums out of Dallas but don't see many Livingston posts on that one so I was pleased to find a group of Livingston anglers on this one. I went back home for a visit over new years and went out to some old deep water winter holes in search of some stripers and we found a pile of them along with whites. All of the striper were in the 16" to 20" range and were super fat. We caught all of our fish deadsticking flukes with crappie jig teasers above them. Check out the pile of fish on the graph pic.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Post #1 or post #10,000 I am impressed!
Congrats!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very very nice sir.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

:headknockI am so jealous right now Look at all of those solid fish laying in the boat! I love the rig choice! What kind of plastic were you using on the large jig head at the bottom? Did they hammer it or did you just feel a tap when they sucked it in? Thanks for the report. Was it before or after New Years?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a great day on the water, WTG! Terrific screen shot.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

now just where is that waypoint......LOL


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

DANG! Super display, report and pics! Nice job. Guaranty you got some fishin' itches 'bout to be scratched!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

big D. said:


> What kind of plastic were you using on the large jig head at the bottom?


Hopefully Chris will answer all your questions, but I trust him enough already to think that if you put "soft plastic fluke baits" in a Google _image_ search you will see what he was using on that one lead head.

*Chris*, do you ever use lead slab spoons?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

now just where is that waypoint......LOL

when I post a sonor screen shot of the fish I always show the GPS location also 

for all to see....


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

If you have the map chip from navionics, there a few areas labeled with stripers on the map. Though I know where this area is as I do have the chip, don't know about the likelihood of stripers being there when I do get a chance to visit the area.  Thanks for the awesome report. Strong to be in the cold but the catch is well worth it.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

If you have the map chip from navionics, there a few areas labeled with stripers on the map. Though I know where this area is as I do have the chip, don't know about the likelihood of stripers being there when I do get a chance to visit the area.  Thanks for the awesome report. Strong to be in the cold but the catch is well worth it.



found it ........we caught some just west of there .. shallower but the water was a lot warmer ........


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*blast from the past last Dec,acient history now*

date on screen shows May but the stripes came from this location...


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys. I like to use a fluke on the bottom jig head when targeting stripers but slabs work well as well the just tend to twist the like as I do most of my wintertime deadsticking at a slow drift of <.5mph. Having a certain "special spot" is not as critical during the winter. Its more about establishing a pattern and being able to repeat it in different areas. The majority of fish will be staged in deep water alongside the main river channel that is well defined in lake Livingston. If its stripers you are searching for then you cant go wrong being in close proximity to timber. I was one of those guys for years that only knew the hump, lump, and southwest corner of the island but I can assure you that there are much greener pastures in that lake if you are willing to go out and search. I also have seen the discussions about the size of stripers in Livingston and agree that the average size is much smaller than most other lakes in Texas but make no mistake about it, there are nice sized stripers in Lake Livingston if you know where to find them.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

great posts Chris----


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

that looks like a BLAST!! 

What kind of bottom structure do y'all mainly look for when searching for whites/hybrids/stripers? I'm from LA and I've been fishing a lake that I know has a good population of them, and I'd love to find them. I do have some pretty good electronics btw. The only bad thing is the lake isn't very deep.. 20ft-30ft it does have a creek running through it though I haven't caught much fishing near it or over it. Do y'all just ride until your electronics blow up?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*FISH!*

That first Photo is Exciting..The screen shot...WOW


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome post! Welcome to 2cool!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch good report.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

WTG, great catch! Welcome to 2Cool


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to 2Cool! Great post and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice bunch of fish! Guess the floor is as good as the ice chest when it's freezing! Welcome to 2Cool.-Mike


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

seeing all those fish really makes me wishing I was fishing, welcome to 2cool looking forward to more of your posts.


----------

